# From little things SNAKE food GROWS ..



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

here are some pics of my little bantam chickies(hatched over the last day or so ) ..so gorgeous, so cute so gonna feed them to my snakes .............


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

Emotional masterpeice


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 29, 2009)

haha i like the way u deal with gorgeous, cute things.


Will


----------



## Serpentes (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate raising chicks, with the constant feeding and watering but it's worth it in the end. I have got 4 left out of 65 I got in October. My aim is to get the remaining roosters to make little fertile eggs with my chooks, and let the chooks raise the little chicks next time. Looking at one of my scrubbies sitting here with a kilo of organic free-range chicken in her belly is rewarding enough to make me get another 100 roosters in the next fortnight!


----------



## diamondgal79 (Dec 29, 2009)

i have chooks as well the aim here being a)eggs and meat for us
b) chicks for the snakes
c)great fertilizer for the garden

I also hatch quails for the same reasons,
They alos make great pets for the kids.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 29, 2009)

theres going to be a bloodbath


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

awww I am not gonna feed them now ,while their so cutezy wutezy ... I am at least waiting till they get to that awkward looking stage  ......

I am sorry if I upset some, but this is a fact not all of us buy our snake food frozen and from a shop ....

My 3 hens still are sitting on 12 eggs ...so am hoping to get some more....


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in tears RBB.... you cruel person.... 

Do you ever eat them yourself? thats what I would be doing with them, stuff the snakes...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I'm in tears RBB.... you cruel person....
> 
> Do you ever eat them yourself? thats what I would be doing with them, stuff the snakes...


these are bantams so no we dont bother ...when I get set up on my own block ..we will be getting meat chooks and turkeys and then we will do our own ...
I have in the past done our own ...meat tastes so much better and the fact you know whats been going into them is peace of mind ...cant wait to do it again


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, can't beat home grown.... Quails are one of my fav birds, followed by duck, then chicken


----------



## billiemay (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh yum, would snakes eat duck? Duck is yumyumym. And duck eggs. yum! I really have to move to the country.

Haha those chicks will be ugly looking in no time at all


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2009)

how do you go about getting the day old chicks that are otherwise culled from the meatworks? i mean, i'm interested in doing this myself for my olives but wouldnt have the foggiest about where to get either fertilized eggs or the roosters? i have chooks for eggs, but cant have a rooster as im in suburbia... any tips? sorry to thread hijack RBB!!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

billiemay said:


> And duck eggs. yum!



Can't say I favor duck eggs over chook eggs, a bit strong for my liking....

Pythons will eat any bird they can fit into their gobs in general...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

even without the rooster hens can get clucky ,if you notice your girls getting clucky and not wanting to get off the nest ..keep note and find out where to get fertile eggs from(am not sure on that but some one on here should know) ..once you have them ,mark them and stick them under her ..she will do the rest ...take out the unmarked eggs and you should in the end get some nice chickies ...


----------



## the_tsar (Dec 29, 2009)

kupper said:


> Emotional masterpeice


 

lol nice.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 30, 2009)

Just found another 3 chicks this morning ...my snake food is increasing every few days  
9 eggs are still in the nest ....


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> how do you go about getting the day old chicks that are otherwise culled from the meatworks? i mean, i'm interested in doing this myself for my olives but wouldnt have the foggiest about where to get either fertilized eggs or the roosters? i have chooks for eggs, but cant have a rooster as im in suburbia... any tips? sorry to thread hijack RBB!!


 
You can buy fertilized eggs from petlink.com.au in the poulty section. Most of the time they'll post them to you as well.


----------



## Deana (Dec 31, 2009)

So is feeding snakes chicks instead of rats better?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

*roast dinner*



redbellybite said:


> here are some pics of my little bantam chickies(hatched over the last day or so ) ..so gorgeous, so cute so gonna feed them to my snakes .............
> 
> ooooh whats the matter santa didn't come to you this year..............:cry:
> slaughter them:evil:


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 31, 2009)

Deana said:


> So is feeding snakes chicks instead of rats better?


just a variety thats all ...I breed rats and guinea pigs too ...just at the moment all my rat meals are in the freezer and my gp's havent had the bubs just yet ,but my chooks have ...I will grow these little ones up a bit before I cull ..as I want to keep the hens ..so only the roosters will go to my snakes ...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> redbellybite said:
> 
> 
> > here are some pics of my little bantam chickies(hatched over the last day or so ) ..so gorgeous, so cute so gonna feed them to my snakes .............
> ...


----------



## Kitah (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats one bloody big freezer! :shock: Cute chicks, I'm sure you're snakes will love 'em when they grow up a bit... mhmmmm chicken...


----------



## ammers (Dec 31, 2009)

i love the thread title RBB bahahahahahaha


----------



## Deana (Dec 31, 2009)

do you have to chop off the beaks first?


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> awww I am not gonna feed them now ,while their so cutezy wutezy ... I am at least waiting till they get to that awkward looking stage  ......
> 
> I am sorry if I upset some, but this is a fact not all of us buy our snake food frozen and from a shop ....
> 
> My 3 hens still are sitting on 12 eggs ...so am hoping to get some more....


yeah mate im really offended by this mate the fact that u brag that u have the room to breed them is really offensive


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 31, 2009)

Aww no! I'm gonna tell my family to swoop in and SAVE THOSE CUTIES on their way through from Bundy!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn u RBB i cant get that song out of my head now!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 31, 2009)

awwww RBB you mean woman. How can you take gorgeous photos like that and then feed them to a snake   I know, I know.....bit like me with my baby rats. I pray for forgiveness every time I knock one, to feed my snakes. Its awful....I really wish I had someone else to do that bit for me.


Regarding your thread title, obviously you've seen the ad on TV....I rekcon JasonL's avatar of his woma's look like how ppl hold their hands, in that ad.


----------



## MrMertens (Dec 31, 2009)

can't beat that home grown meat my moo cows taste sooo good...


----------



## FAY (Dec 31, 2009)

What sort of bantams are they RBB?
I love pekins. And none that I have ever had became snake food.They just died of old age.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 31, 2009)

Aww, their cute until 2 or 3 weeks old. LOL then they annoy me so much!!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 1, 2010)

Not sure on the breeds Faysee ,was told by the lady I got the hens off ,got one mixed white mutt and the two black hens have golden necks ...the rooster is jet black ...with the bright red combs (probably sounds like a lot of breeds ha ha ) ...all I can be sure on is that they are bantam  
and I now have 9 chickies ...got a few rotten eggs phewwwwwwwwwie dumped them before they exploded and they are sitting on 4 still ..so should hopefully get a few more ...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2010)

Just to let you know now I got all up 18 eggs ,2 rotten ,11 hatched, 1 Lolly ,my carpet baby ate (she felt like chicken that night  ) they are still sitting on some eggs ...
BUT DID YOU KNOW ....YOU CAN ACTUALLY HEAR THE BABY UNHATCHED CHICK INSIDE THE EGG CHEEPING ???????..........I wouldnt have said yes if I had not heard it myself ,and my hubby said BS ...untill I dragged his unbelieving butt out to the chook house and held an egg up to his ear ...then the next day chickie number 11 hatched  .....still hoping to get the last few hatched now ...so cute so fluffy so snake food yummy ......


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm very jealous, I have been through 63 chooks in the past 9 weeks and am due to get more. It would be great to have a mummy chook to help raise them.
Yes, it's very cool to hear them chirping away inside the egg. You can chirp to them and they'll chirp back from within, up to two days before they hatch, but normally sooner. You can also do this with baby alligators just before they hatch, or sometimes they'll hatch when you call them out!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2010)

It is so cool Serpentes ...I love hatching my own cooks ..with help from the mummy chickens ..only down side is the rooster likes to crow VERY EARLY IN THE MORNING!!! ....but its a small price to pay


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 6, 2010)

do you need any lighting/heating for beardies in out-doar avairies


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> do you need any lighting/heating for beardies in out-doar avairies


 this is about chickens and snake food :shock:...........


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 6, 2010)

dont know how to send messagers +i was reading because i do the same thing to chooks


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

As a lover of ALL animals i find this thread extremely discusting. I recently post a video of a snake getting killed because i cant stand this sort of thing. The moderator deleted it straight away. How is this any different. I dont find this thing funny at all.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> As a lover of ALL animals i find this thread extremely discusting. I recently post a video of a snake getting killed because i cant stand this sort of thing. The moderator deleted it straight away. How is this any different. I dont find this thing funny at all.



This is not meant to be an amusing thread, so it's OK not to find it funny at all. What does your bredli that you love (in your signature) eat? I assume you don't raise chickens for it.

I question the ethical sensibilities of someone who keeps snakes yet cannot abide by raising their own snake food, instead relying on the mass-produced farmed rodents available all prettily packaged from the pet shop.

I opt to give my feeder animals an interesting and meaningful life until they are humanely euthanised, rather than employ someone indirectly to raise "battery" animals.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol, NOW it's amusing.


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

I feed my snake DEAD rats from the petshop. How can anyone breed and raise pets if you know they are only going to be killed. That is so cruel. How can anyone even live that life. And yes i do love my bredli. Would you like it if someone bred and raised you, you trusted them and then you were feed to an animal. I dont think so.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

So those rats have always been dead?

When are we gunna see the 'action' shots RBB?


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

But at least i didnt raise them knowing that im going to kill them.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> I feed my snake DEAD rats from the petshop. How can anyone breed and raise pets if you know they are only going to be killed. That is so cruel....Would you like it if someone bred and raised you, you trusted them and then you were feed to an animal. I dont think so.



My answer is yes, considering the alternatives. I would rather be cared for and live the best possible life prior to my death, irrespective of whose hand may kill me.

If I am to take the life of an animal for my snakes food, I am happy to do it myself and acknowledge the reality of death. Should I keep myself isolated from the animal whose death I am ultimately responsible for, or should I accept responsibility for the stewardship of that animal until it is ready to be killed for its intended purpose?


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

Enough. I am proud to be going to bed at night knowing that i havent taken an innocent baby's life and feeling guilty. You on the other hand will be. If you have a heart.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 6, 2010)

What were the rats you feed to your snake guilty of? Is feeding them to a snake punishment for their loss of innocence?

You get to go to sleep proud to have supported someone who works in a rat breeding establishment to kill your innocent animal for you. If I am to kill, I don't need to hire someone to do it for me. Sleep well.


(EDIT: I was going to say "Life is difficult, there are no easy answers, and paradox is there to be embraced not understood, which in itself is a paradox to be embraced". But I wasn't sure if you wanted to engage more eloquently, thence I refrained).


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you understand english. You will be feeling guilty because you took the life of a poor baby animal. I can rest and sleep in peace because i didnt. Enough said at least i can sleep easy.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> Enough. I am proud to be going to bed at night knowing that i havent taken an innocent baby's life and feeling guilty. You on the other hand will be. If you have a heart.


 

Unless you're a vegetarian and don't feed your reptiles rats, mice, chickens or any other type of poultry to your reptiles, you really shouldn't be pointing a finger. Because believe it or not, ALL meat products were alive at some stage and what you are saying is completely ridiculous and not to mention really really not called for.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> Do you understand english. You will be feeling guilty because you took the life of a poor baby animal. I can rest and sleep in peace because i didnt. Enough said at least i can sleep easy.


Your a hypocrite! ....Just because your buying dead frozen rats ..doesnt mean you are not participating in the process of CUSTOMER NEED ...you may not actually be pulling the trigger, but your just as guilty as for holding the gun and aiming ...just someone is doing your dirty work for you ,so you can justify sleeping in peace at night PFFFFFFTTTTTTT 

I cull my snake food humanly ...I dont keep mine in small tight cages or over crowded conditions ,I feed them a healthy diet they are doing their chicky /rattie/guinea piggy thing right up untill the day of culling ...I dont get my jollys in KILLING anything ...but my PET SNAKES need to eat as well ...so what is wrong with me being their provider of food ? and what is wrong with me giving them the most organic food I can give them?

You need to get over yourself and your high unrealistic morals ...


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

You lot are a joke. I am not going to waste anymore of my time on you cruel people.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> You lot are a joke. I am not going to waste anymore of my time on you cruel people.


 thats right cause we all forgot that MEAT comes in styrofoam trays ,MILK comes from cartons and we all live in the land of WOOLWORTHS!!


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> Do you understand english. You will be feeling guilty because you took the life of a poor baby animal. I can rest and sleep in peace because i didnt. Enough said at least i can sleep easy.



I won't be feeling guilty because I took the life of a "poor baby animal". If I was to tread that path I would be cut down by such a tremendous burden of guilt, borne on the fate of every animal with whom I have been involved with in a entropic, trophic fashion.

I feel good fostering an enjoyable, albeit short by design, life for the animals I raise as livestock for either myself or other animals in my care. I can not abide by a reduction in quality of life for any animal irrespective of its fate.

Henceforth arrives our mutual solution: Redbellybite and I will exchange chickens prior to culling, averting the emotional trauma otherwise inflicted on innocent internet bystanders as a consequence of "killing our own pets". 

What do you think? Will this work?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

Argh the good old land of Woolworths...where everything is born already dead and frozen for our convenience.

*edit* you beat me to it RBB lol


----------



## dentech (Jan 6, 2010)

lol, im thinking i may have to branch into this, oppps no the wife just put her foot down, lol,


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 6, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Your a hypocrite! ....Just because your buying dead frozen rats ..doesnt mean you are not participating in the process of CUSTOMER NEED ...you may not actually be pulling the trigger, but your just as guilty as for holding the gun and aiming ...just someone is doing your dirty work for you ,so you can justify sleeping in peace at night PFFFFFFTTTTTTT
> 
> You need to get over yourself and your high unrealistic morals ...


 


redbellybite said:


> thats right cause we all forgot that MEAT comes in styrofoam trays ,MILK comes from cartons and we all live in the land of WOOLWORTHS!!


 


it carnt be put any other way


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> I feed my snake DEAD rats from the petshop.


 Well sweetie, the ratties aren't born frozen  

How do you think the rats in the petshop go? probably quite inhumane. 

Luckily for these chicks RBB is a nice woman so she'll probably be nice and quick about it.


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im Sorry for my little outburst. I am aware that this goes on and you and everybody's snakes/pets have to be feed. Either brought dead or culled in a humane way. I am not a greenie at all and i do realise this has to be done and probably is better to do it that way so you know what you are feeding your snake. Personally i love chickens/chooks but i do also realise they are food. Im just frustrated because i posted a link of a snake being killed and it got deleted as the words of the moderator "We know this happens but we dont really need to see it because there are children on this site". So i think what goes for one goes for all. I am sorry if i offended anyone.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

rett82 said:


> Enough. I am proud to be going to bed at night .


You don't sleep, you hang upside-down from the roof rafters...


----------



## rett82 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Rainbow-Serpent and you are probably quite right in saying "How do you think the rats in the petshop go? probably quite inhumane".

There is no doubt that RBB probably is nice and does it quick.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

Oops didn't see your apology (I left this window for a few minutes). 

You're forgiven, by the way, sorry for my rude comment


----------



## ozianimals (Jan 6, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> awww I am not gonna feed them now ,while their so cutezy wutezy ... I am at least waiting till they get to that awkward looking stage  ......
> 
> I am sorry if I upset some, but this is a fact not all of us buy our snake food frozen and from a shop ....
> 
> My 3 hens still are sitting on 12 eggs ...so am hoping to get some more....


It's a damn shame you roasted a 12yr old girl about her uncle feeding her snake a chook. Sounds like double standards to me..........
RBB Quote "You need to get over yourself and your high unrealistic morals ... "
Pretty quick to go all defensive when it's you copping a roasting hey?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jan 6, 2010)

Ozi, she didn't know the girl was 12, and, if you read the thread properly, you will see that she apologized to the girl when she was made aware of it.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm 12 and I get flamed on aps non-stop, so the girl couldn't have been too affected


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I'm 12 and I get flamed on aps non-stop, so the girl couldn't have been too affected


 
12??? I could have sworn that you were 54?  lol

Get the thread back on track...no more outbursts, cute little chickens RBB. Be sure to post pics when they meet their fate...as long as their not still live.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> 12??? I could have sworn that you were 54?  lol


 Yeah 54 mate, but I look like a real youngin' 

Anyone who saw me at the expo can confirm I look like I'm 8 or something...


----------



## learner74 (Jan 6, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Oh yum, would snakes eat duck? Duck is yumyumym. And duck eggs. yum! I really have to move to the country.
> 
> Haha those chicks will be ugly looking in no time at all


Ducks have a high fat content so the snake would be eating the fat as well


----------



## Jen (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you cull them by cervical dislocation or by CO2? I am planning on breeding quail as I cannot breed mice due to my job.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 7, 2010)

chickens are for snake food, 

duck is for Twenty B food, yum.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 7, 2010)

Well well well......here is something to get your narrow minds thinking.

Recently, my wife (rett82) posted a link to a disgusting youtube video of some american rednecks killing a snake, and it was removed, and she was told that "We know this go's on and we dont need to see it. Also, kids read these forums"

So........
*Its OK for kids to read and learn about chickens being killed. But they cant read and learn about snakes being killed?
*Its OK to glorify the killing of chickens, yet we must not whisper a mention of killing a snake?
*What would you do if i posted photos of baby carpet pythons that i had bred for the sole purpose of being turned into human food in an exquisite restaurant?...well seriously, whats the difference between a baby chicken and a baby snake being bred for food?
*My wife was bought up with chickens, and one day, while telling me of a hard time she went through in secondary school, her exact words to me were "Wednesday was my best friend in the world, i would cuddle her every day". Wednesday was her pet chook.

You see.....believe it or not, people have attachments to other animals, just like you do to snakes. Rett82 loves her chickens equally as much as she loves her snake and her lizards. Unlike so many people here, She is extremely open minded.

*Infact Rett82 is so open minded and understanding, that she is married to me, a deer hunter, a rabbit hunter, a fox hunter, a fisherman, and constantly see's me killing animals, both for fun and for food. 
So, anybody here that thinks my wife is a tree hugger needs to get there narrow minded **** out of the sand and smell the roses a bit, you never know, it might just open your minds a little bit.

Talk about open minded, i think if you were open minded enough, you would realise that the whole arguement here from her is that Rett82, like myself finds ***** to be very hypocritical by allowing threads to be posted that glorify the killing of baby animals, while they completely delete the killing of snakes.
Animals are animals, it doesnt matter whether theyre a cute koala, an ant or an elephant.....they all deserve to be able to breath the same air as we so.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh and also.....Rett82 certainly doesnt suffer from woolworths syndrome. She has helped me carry sambar deer back legs out of the bush enough times to realise that meat doesnt grow on trees!!!

And as for being a bat and hanging upside down.......well sometimes i wish that was true, cause then i wouldnt have to fight her for the blankets!!!!!


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 7, 2010)

i agree but i dont on the rat forums that we are member ofits very much the same thing just the other way aroundthis is a reptile forum not a chicken or rodent forum 
thats all it is there isent any more lol 




reptilerob said:


> Well well well......here is something to get your narrow minds thinking.
> 
> Recently, my wife (rett82) posted a link to a disgusting youtube video of some american rednecks killing a snake, and it was removed, and she was told that "We know this go's on and we dont need to see it. Also, kids read these forums"
> 
> ...


----------



## ozianimals (Jan 7, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> i agree but i dont on the rat forums that we are member ofits very much the same thing just the other way aroundthis is a reptile forum not a chicken or rodent forum
> thats all it is there isent any more lol


Thats why we have a different animals not reptile related section.
Quote"Ozi, she didn't know the girl was 12, and, if you read the thread properly, you will see that she apologized to the girl when she was made aware of it. "
If you read the whole thread she was accusing someone of dealing with a wild animal and not answering the question asked.
Totally off topic and if you are not going to answer a question asked don't abuse anyone.
She should not have to be made aware of how old someone is to appologise and then post her chickens/quails to show her snake food after roasting anyone about feeding chickens to their pet.
If I am new and asking questions it only stands to reason that no matter how old I am I do not deserve to be roasted or accused of breaking the law like so many on this site constantly do.
By that I mean the roasting and accusing.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 7, 2010)

ozianimals said:


> Thats why we have a different animals not reptile related section.
> Quote"Ozi, she didn't know the girl was 12, and, if you read the thread properly, you will see that she apologized to the girl when she was made aware of it. "
> If you read the whole thread she was accusing someone of dealing with a wild animal and not answering the question asked.
> Totally off topic and if you are not going to answer a question asked don't abuse anyone.
> ...


ERRRRRM I believed I asked if she was feeding live chickens .....not chickens in general
and if you had read it properly you would have seen that ....
as the amount of feathers in the enclosure was why I asked ...having fed chickens to my snakes before ..I never get anywhere near the feathers that was pictured ....I did tell you that last time you quoted that, but obviously you either can not understand what I posted or you failed to comprehend my meaning ,hope this time you can actually understand what I meant ...

Getting back to this thread ...I was making light of my chickens being snake food .its true I do breed my own ...I dont have a problem with feeding chickens to snakes but I CULL MINE FIRST ...
Rett can have her views about her love of chickens I dont have a problem with that at all ..I think this thread showing little fluffy chickens isnt the same as showing a snake getting its head cut off ..If I was actually posting pics of me being cruel and allowing my snakes to squeeze the daylights out of them or cut their heads off and show how the body is still moving etc ,Then you could compare these two threads ...

I understand you supporting your wife ,but saying we were cruel etc because we kill our own and she is better because she buys frozen food ..well thats just bloody ridiculous ...
she did appologise, so no drama whats so ever ...and to answer your query RETT ...YES I do look afer all my animals and give them a good life ,even if its going to end up as snake food ..the healthier the animal is prior to culling, the better for my snakes ...

and I now have 12 hatched ...with still a few eggs to go


----------



## Andrais (Jan 7, 2010)

man i would like to breed and cull my own food supply, make my life for much eaiser! i just dont want to do it incase something go's wrong with the food supply and i end up killing my baby snakey  not going to take the risk....


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 7, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> man i would like to breed and cull my own food supply, make my life for much eaiser! i just dont want to do it incase something go's wrong with the food supply and i end up killing my baby snakey  not going to take the risk....


 Aussie if your able to breed chickens (all depends where you live as roosters arent usually allowed in built up areas ) but if your able to ,bantam chickens are the go ,they get clucky very easy ,will sit on large amounts of eggs ,and make very good mummy chickens ...
all I do with mine is (after 22days of sitting )check them every two days (it does mean sticking my hand under them and getting a fair few pecks to my hand) check the eggs and if hatched take out the baby chicken and place it in a tub inside and look after them ...bit of wood shavings on the bottom of the tub ..a good water feeder off the floor level ,so as the chicks dont fill it up with shavings ,get some chick starter mash ,and if you live in a cooler climate ..put a light in one corner as a heat lamp ...I dont need the heat here so dont bother ...
my rooster and hens get vegie scraps ,grass (they love grass) and layer mash or pellets ...and fresh water daily (chickens love water and drink a fair bit )
They are really easy to take care of...


----------



## rett82 (Jan 8, 2010)

ummmmm redbellybite you quoted ozianimals comment. My husband is reptilerob. You should really read who's posting before your reply.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 8, 2010)

rett82 said:


> ummmmm redbellybite you quoted ozianimals comment. My husband is reptilerob. You should really read who's posting before your reply.



Who you married has no bearing on what people post on the internet.

Should this not be left as a thread about Redbellybite's chickens and how to harvest your own snake food? Thanks for the above info Redbellybite. Do you know what age the little roosters mature into little noisy sperm banks?


----------



## rett82 (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpentes it was a couple of posts before her last thread.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 8, 2010)

rett82 said:


> ummmmm redbellybite you quoted ozianimals comment. My husband is reptilerob. You should really read who's posting before your reply.


I believe it was a quote from ozianimals(page 5) to start with and to save on posting another I also added what your husband said and what you had ...maybe you misread it now mmmmmm


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> Who you married has no bearing on what people post on the internet.
> 
> Should this not be left as a thread about Redbellybite's chickens and how to harvest your own snake food? Thanks for the above info Redbellybite. Do you know what age the little roosters mature into little noisy sperm banks?


 
at around 8 weeks they start to show a bit of rooster behaviour(trying to crow it is really cute to hear )...some are actually role playing now (bit of chest banging with each other ) ...but a bit to early to be 100% sure ...number 12 hatched today ..4 eggs to go ..


----------



## ozianimals (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats a shame RBB as they are more water content and not as healthy for your snakes as rats Ohh and chickens have a low calcium content. thats OK though because you assume a lot and your snakes will be healthier if you were feeding medium rats or small bunnies as the bones are denser and have a higher calcium content and less water but you say you care for your animals and I have fed small chook to one of my snakes but only when first getting in to this.
Does not feel good to get roasted even by one person does it.
Shouldn't matter how old someone is or how new they are to herping. This rubbish should not go on, but good to see you may be learning.
If you want to go through the other post, you accused her of disturbing a wild snake so a lot of assumptions, then within the pm's you assume that she is posting for someone else.

Quick question If you breed snakes what is the outcome, do you sell the hatchies to make a little money or do you give your hatchies away?
I sell mine to get a little cash back, and to say they are getting into it for the cash is ridiculous as she is breeding a carpet. I see the dollars rolling in...............read some of your earlier posts on this thread and take your own advice RBB.


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 8, 2010)

I just love the title of the thread haha


----------



## billiemay (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think you should be able to eat meat unless you could kill the animal yourself and most intensively farmed animals are treated terribly. Just because you're not doing the killing it doesnt mean you dont have the blood on your hands. You're the demand factor which calls for the cute little fluffy things to be culled.

Do you have any cute rats RBB? I want some


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 9, 2010)

billiemay said:


> I don't think you should be able to eat meat unless you could kill the animal yourself and most intensively farmed animals are treated terribly. Just because you're not doing the killing it doesnt mean you dont have the blood on your hands. You're the demand factor which calls for the cute little fluffy things to be culled.
> 
> Do you have any cute rats RBB? I want some


I have a mate that is set up to do rats ,and I gave him my breeders to go with his, works better that way for me as I didnt have the room to set up big rat tubs ,I give him guinea pigs (cause he has pet ones that his daughter would get upset over if he culled them ) and chooks and I have another mate that has quail and guinea fowl (although I have not given mine them as yet,the GF ) ...

'OH AND JUST TO ANSWER THAT PERSON WHO SEEMS VERY CONCERNED (OZA) 
MINE GET A VARIETY OF FEEDS ..RATS ,GUINEA PIGS,CHICKENS AND QUAIL ..hope you can sleep well at night now, knowing that '

this is the simple setup in the backyard and the chicks are inside ....




















the piggies 




















water feeder for chicks keep it off ground level ,otherwise they fill it with bedding ..


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 9, 2010)

That chook pen is great, I like to see lots of straw, chooks love it- plus all that straw and poo nutrient going straight onto the drip-line of the tree. You're going to have a big, happy tree! I want your backyard. It reeks of outdoor pit construction


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 9, 2010)

ozianimals said:


> ...not as healthy for your snakes as rats Ohh and chickens have a low calcium content. thats OK though because you assume a lot and your snakes will be healthier if you were feeding medium rats or small bunnies as the bones are denser and have a higher calcium content and less water



Wow, that's a mouthful, even when edited. There is no problem with feeding most pythons a diet high in chicken. You do want to augment the diet with other prey items, but chicken is a great regular meal. I don't understand your negative inference concerning water content? The relative percentage of calcium, or more informatively the calcium to phosphorus ratio, is useless without referencing your information. Birds form a significant component of the diet of many pythons species in nature, and juvenile snakes are often fond of small birds, so there is no evidence for adaptive feeding on taxa with specific levels of calcium, nor even macronutrients, in pythons. Feed chicken, be happy.

I do have a bit of information on macronutirent selection in lizards, but that's a different story.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

.....


----------



## rett82 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ohhhh those photo's make me want chickens to love and take care of for the rest of there gorgeous little life's. God i love chickens/chooks, they are soooooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 9, 2010)

well RBB i need some bigger snakes to feed my chicks too lol i have 18 last week but managed to get of some loll


----------



## ozianimals (Jan 9, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I'm 12 and I get flamed on aps non-stop, so the girl couldn't have been too affected


This is what goes on here and the people who are here for a genuine reason are going to leave thias site unless this sought of thing stops. I am having fun though treating others as they treat people for a change instead of being nice all the time and it gets my post count up and wow I must have heaps of knoweledge to have a high post count with mindless dribble.
Rainbow you might not get offended but you should no one has the right to flame you for trying to learn once again I will say if you can not answer a question that started the thread move on don't harrass any one now matter of their age.
Just cause you are not offended does not mean that the other girl was not offended and I know for a fact that she was.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice little setup RBB. An old girlfriend of mine had chooks set up at home, under an orange tree. They are still to this day the biggest & best oranges I've ever eaten. Fresh eggs with bacon washed down with fresh orange juice.....dammit now I'm hungry.
Do have any problems with foxes or cats getting into the pen?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 9, 2010)

Tonksy said:


> Nice little setup RBB. An old girlfriend of mine had chooks set up at home, under an orange tree. They are still to this day the biggest & best oranges I've ever eaten. Fresh eggs with bacon washed down with fresh orange juice.....dammit now I'm hungry.
> Do have any problems with foxes or cats getting into the pen?


I had one time a fox, get my old rooster and a hen ....but after that one off and my dog getting onto the fox ,have never had a problem ...my dog is on the ball now 

I can lock them up in the small black cage at night ,which I did for a few weeks after that night ...but now havent botherd in a few months and no dramas ...


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

Rbb, where did you get your brooder cage? I am looking for something similar for quail - I know I would need to rewire the top


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 10, 2010)

Jen said:


> Rbb, where did you get your brooder cage? I am looking for something similar for quail - I know I would need to rewire the top


the chick cage was from a petshop ..I didnt get it brand new ,it come with the guinea pigs when I was given them ,but I know my mate got the cage from our local petshop it cost her $90.00


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> the chick cage was from a petshop ..I didnt get it brand new ,it come with the guinea pigs when I was given them ,but I know my mate got the cage from our local petshop it cost her $90.00



Cheers, I might just get the man of the house to know something up, but its good to know whats out there.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 10, 2010)

rett82 said:


> Do you understand english. You will be feeling guilty because you took the life of a poor baby animal. I can rest and sleep in peace because i didnt. Enough said at least i can sleep easy.


and the ''baby'' rats/mice wern't alive to start with? im nearly %100 sure RBB culls them humanely, hell, our petshop here just chucks the pinkies in an ice cream container and straight in the freezer!! no gas, no nothing. and with gas its just like going to sleep, theres no pain, just because you buy them from a pet shop that culls them there doesn't mean they haven't ever been alive AND it doesn't mean they do it humanely!! get off your high horse, doing it at home, CAN be humane with CO2 or a QUICK knock on the head, its not always feeding live and just laughing at the squealing rodent or any other animal.
Btw RBB, they are cute x], and its creepy when you hear the chicks cheeping inside the egg.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, just for the knockers, and those who were too proud to think before posting.

My beloved Einstein, a Leghorn, passed away unexpectedly this afternoon. I'm very sad. She looked slightly off colour at about 5pm, and I watched her as she lay down under her roost and died peacefully. 

I pray you are in a big forest full of grains and friendly chickens, big ol' Einstein Chicken, you were the smartest, coolest chicken around.
-S.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2010)

I only breed my own insects. No need to breed rodents, havent got many pythons to need to.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 27, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> Well, just for the knockers, and those who were too proud to think before posting.
> 
> My beloved Einstein, a Leghorn, passed away unexpectedly this afternoon. I'm very sad. She looked slightly off colour at about 5pm, and I watched her as she lay down under her roost and died peacefully.
> 
> ...



Haha, I have Henry Chook (and Henry Cat!) and she's my best mate. She's the only chook I've ever bought as an adult, but I needed one who knew what she was doing to teach the four I hand raised inside how to be proper chooks. She roams my yard freerange, kicking my freshly laid mulch all over the driveway, and heaven forbid anybody leaves the front door open as she will be upstairs and in the kitchen before you know it...with a fresh track of chicken poo behind her.

P.S. I fed 250 day old chicks to my snakes yesterday.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah Jonno, Einstein was that same chook for me. She would storm into the kitchen and say "Oi, where's the good stuff!" in a demanding chicken voice. I would reply "OUT- Chicken!" and she'd scold me and walk into the next room, just to check if I had anything hidden in there. She would come when I called her and sit on my hand, all on her own accord. I am much more upset about losing her than I thought.

I simply wanted to illustrate (in my mourning) that not all those who feed chooks to their snakes are heartless bastards. And no, I didn't feed Einstein's body to a scrubby, I buried her and planted a tree on her grave.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry to hear about your chook ... I have names for my girls ..I have cluck cluck ,queenie and goldie ..and the way these bubs are turning out ,it looks like I will be adding a few more girls to my coop.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah i name my chooks too... i have FIGJAM the rooster and also Chicken Tonight (pekin rooster with ATTITUDE) i had fi and fi but 1 fi died so now i have fifi lol... who is the best mum... and 2 lil pekin girls.... lu and lu whom all have chicks at the moment


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 28, 2010)

the rooster hasnt been officially named as of yet ,he is on trial ..but my hubby reckons he will be on the chopping block soon ,as he keeps crowing at all hours of the day and night ...


----------

